# Another ‘One Of Those’ Conversations With A Neighbour



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

After detailing our new X3 over the weekend one of my neighbours appears (I just knew he would lol)
He said - “why waste all that time cleaning your new car like that. Why don’t you just go to the local hand car wash like I do. Car clean in 1/2 an hour”

Sometimes just sometimes I’ve got to say something lol

My reply - “Think of car cleaning like washing your clothes.
Your local hand car wash is like washing your clothes by hand. It does the job but not all that well. 
Now when I clean my cars it’s like washing my clothes in a brand new top of the range automatic washing machine. It does the job PROPERLY”
I left him with that thought
No doubt he will be back lol
Does keep me amused tho’ ...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Most of the neighbours know I'll be out, and I do wash some of their cars from time to time. Some stop as they pass and have a chat, but never had any silly comments. Ever. Not even when I was at the parents.

On Saturday though, I guy from around the corner walked by with his wife and 2 dogs and asked if I was selling the car. "Nope, just getting it ready for the winter".... It was only when I went to move the camera (I was videoing - obviously) I realised he must have thought I was taking some pictures to advertise it for sale :lol:


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

My neighbours hate me because I do mine quite late in the day and the hoover irritates them, but not only that they always say 'you can do mine next'...

Go away.


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

Bristle Hound said:


> After detailing our new X3 over the weekend one of my neighbours appears (I just knew he would lol)
> He said - "why waste all that time cleaning your new car like that. Why don't you just go to the local hand car wash like I do. Car clean in 1/2 an hour"
> 
> Sometimes just sometimes I've got to say something lol
> ...


Is it incomprehensible to your neighbours that different people have different hobbies?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I get the usual inane comments, 'how much to do mine', 'you'll wash the paint off that', 'you only washed it last week'. Yawn. Don't really know why people feel the need to comment at all.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

garage_dweller said:


> I get the usual inane comments, 'how much to do mine', 'you'll wash the paint off that', 'you only washed it last week'. Yawn. Don't really know why people feel the need to comment at all.


haha I never get comments like that because I never seem to get any time to wash the bleeding thing!


----------



## Noakesy85 (Dec 27, 2008)

vsideboy said:


> haha I never get comments like that because I never seem to get any time to wash the bleeding thing!


Ha I can relate to this all too much, and with a second child inbound within the next couple of months, I'll get even less time :wall:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Try cleaning your pride and joy nearly every single day. Can imagine the comments I get! :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

RCCampus said:


> Is it incomprehensible to your neighbours that different people have different hobbies?


If you call sat in front of the tele all day as a hoppy then yes he does lol
Agreed tho'. Would be a boring world if we all liked / did the same thing :thumb:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

It's a chore for most folk. It's therapeutic for the rest of us.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

“You can do mine next”

Cheers.... no


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

My neighbours recent one was “I wish my cars were as clean as yours”

Coming from a guy that doesn’t even cut his own grass and doesn’t own a single tool. A fence panel has blown out of his new fence and he won’t even pick that up...I am leaving it out of principle now

I think he is lonely....every time I am outside, he just hovers. Once he gets brave enough, I am sure he will ask me to do his just like he asked to borrow tools (which I really must get back)


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Had all the comments, but mainly folks just making conversation. Genuinely had a few neighbours stop and positively comment, plus a couple asking about products and machine polishing.

Moved house at the start of November, so got a whole new bunch to entertain!


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I got the jokes when I first moved in but it has changed to, it still looks brand new! So some nice positivity.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've actually got to know a good few neighbours by them stopping to have a chat about the clean cars. Some, I've found out, are actually reasonably well informed on products and techniques. 

So I see it as a way of making a few new acquaintances, and any comments that have been directed my way (you can do mine next etc) have all been made with the best of intent, by folk just wanting to be pleasant. 

Cheers,

Cooks. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Likewise Cooks


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

quite what mine would have made of me cleaning my car tonight, in the dark, with a head torch on.
it went in the garage on thurs and i got it back today, it must have been the filthiest it's ever been. i couldn't wait till the weekend, so out i went.


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

Thankfully I've not had any comments recently, but the flipside to that is I have no idea what my neighbours are thinking when they see me spend several hours cleaning my car. I guess I shouldn't care so much.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cookies said:


> I've actually got to know a good few neighbours by them stopping to have a chat about the clean cars. Some, I've found out, are actually reasonably well informed on products and techniques.
> 
> So I see it as a way of making a few new acquaintances, and any comments that have been directed my way (you can do mine next etc) have all been made with the best of intent, by folk just wanting to be pleasant.
> 
> ...


Spot on for me too. If I didn't talk about cars to at least 3 of the neighbours here we'd have nothing to talk about, some a mutual interest, some fascinated that I'm always tinkering and genuinely ask what I'm doing.

The will you do mine next brigade just want to make conversation, that's all I take it as. I've helped them all out with something or other and lent tools.

Now I'm talking about it, I realise I must have a decent crowd around us.


----------



## bigchunk (Feb 23, 2019)

I stay directly across from the only shop in our estate, so pretty much every 5 mins someone has something to say, but they are for the vast majority very complimentary on how our cars look, so i can handle that! :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Funny thing is, when I lived at the parents, I noticed a guy down the road detailing. We got chatting and became good mates and he'd often come help me detail customer's cars.

Here though, almost 7 years since buying the house, the guy across the road who regularly washes his car (semi well IMO) has never ever popped over. I always expect him to, but never does. The two next door neighbours either side of me know what I do. Hell, Dan has even admitted he'll wait until I'm washing my car before he starts his as he knows I'll more than likely help him :lol:

I've also noticed brand of products used by others on the estate that you would only buy if you was "into" detailing - so it seems to be getting more popular TBH.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

I find snow foam to be the biggest conversation starter, most people aren;t used to seeing a car change colour from black to white that quickly!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

virgiltracey said:


> I find snow foam to be the biggest conversation starter, most people aren;t used to seeing a car change colour from black to white that quickly!


Try getting a rather loud car dryer.

I thought snow foam grabbed attention, but damn, when I was reviewing a bunch of those early this year it didn't half turn heads :lol:

*hey, Mat's officially lost it. He's blow drying his car*

I'm sure that's what they were all thinking. I know the joining neighbours were consfused. They were about to go out and asked why I kept wetting the car and then drying it again :lol:


----------



## GhirlsInGreen (Aug 22, 2019)

I have a great street with the exeption of one horrible creature who complains of the noise from the power washer and air compressor if I use that. Saturdays can be fun with about 4 of us all out doing our thing helping one an other out at times. One guy whom I got friendly with has a mobile van setup and we quite often get together to help out

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Naddy37 said:


> Try cleaning your pride and joy nearly every single day. Can imagine the comments I get! :lol:


haha I just read the other thread with you mentioning your chauffeur job, helps to understand the above comment mate.

Client: Can you put my suitcase in the boot please.
You: Erm no sorry, it's full of detailing products :lol:


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

I’ve got great neighbours. They love it that I take such care of my car. I often do my neighbours cars too. I’ve never taken money but they always treat my kids with little things in return. One of my neighbours recently bought an M3 wrapped in a Matt blue colour. He went out and bought a load of chemical guys wrap specific products to give to me for free, for when I do his car for him lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Neighbor:Can you do mine?
Me: yeah, that much $$$
Neighbor: i can do it for $ at the corner, much faster
Me: OK go there, then park next to mine and check if is that clean.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

RCCampus said:


> Is it incomprehensible to your neighbours that different people have different hobbies?


Spending as much time as we do on our cars is abnormal.

Even I've got to draw the line at calling it a 'hobbie' though.

Put it this way, if you were in an interview and you were asked what your hobbies or interests outside of work are, would you say 'cleaning my car'? No as you'd look like a right trumpet. :lol:


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

RandomlySet said:


> Try getting a rather loud car dryer.
> 
> I thought snow foam grabbed attention, but damn, when I was reviewing a bunch of those early this year it didn't half turn heads :lol:
> 
> ...


"Hey Matt, why do you keep wetting and then blow drying your car?"

"oh, I'm trying out this new car drier!"

"Fair enough... so why are you filming it?"

"because there's a load of people on the internet who want to watch a video of me wetting and then drying the car repeatedly and then talk about the best way to wet the car and the best way to dry it"

"Matt...are you ok? do you need to talk to someone?"


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

virgiltracey said:


> "Hey Matt, why do you keep wetting and then blow drying your car?"
> 
> "oh, I'm trying out this new car drier!"
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I don't know who the crazy one is. Me for doing it or you guys for watching me do it :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

vsideboy said:


> haha I just read the other thread with you mentioning your chauffeur job, helps to understand the above comment mate.
> 
> Client: Can you put my suitcase in the boot please.
> You: Erm no sorry, it's full of detailing products :lol:


Actually, that's happened a couple times 

I've an autoglym valet case full of various detailing bottles.

Several times that case has had to go inside the car :lol:

Thankfully majority of my clients know what I'm like with my car...

1.5litre foam pump sprayer lives under the boot floor too


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

GhirlsInGreen said:


> I have a great street with the exeption of one horrible creature who complains of the noise from the power washer and air compressor if I use that. Saturdays can be fun with about 4 of us all out doing our thing helping one an other out at times. One guy whom I got friendly with has a mobile van setup and we quite often get together to help out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I had a neighbour, since moved, thank god. Was out doing the normal wash, he was out mowing his lawn.

'You'll wash the paint off that thing'

I stood back, looked at the car, which is silver.

'Oh look, i have, it was black before!' Idiot didn't talk to me after that!


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

RandomlySet said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I don't know who the crazy one is. Me for doing it or you guys for watching me do it :lol:


one of us! one of us!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I couldn't give two hoots as to what my neighbors think.


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

One thing that does fascinate me is how few people you see washing their cars these days. Even those that do are still very much in the sponge and chamois mindset. You see the odd container of Zipwax. Even rarer is to see anybody polishing/waxing their cars and I have never, ever, seen anybody using a clay bar.

Then you go to the local Halfords and, to be fair, it's very well stocked so who's buying this stuff (apart from me)?


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

garage_dweller said:


> I get the usual inane comments, 'how much to do mine', 'you'll wash the paint off that', 'you only washed it last week'. Yawn. Don't really know why people feel the need to comment at all.


I love how they think they must be the first person to ever say 'You can do mine next'. Or maybe it's similar to getting in a taxi and saying 'What time you on till?', it just comes out.


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

I had one of the “neighbours” (they live a good 100 yards up the same road) drive up to my car on the weekend whilst I was washing it to ask me to change their wiper blades...

Never seen them before, pointed the person out to my parents (oldest for curiosity as to who it was) and apparently they’ve lived here a few decades!

I don’t get many comments any more, but have started having conversations with one or two and even made friends with a neighbour over the cars and went there for a bbq a few months back!

There is one neighbour that is woefully annoying who always insists on coming over and commenting on everything everyone does, he also flicks his cigarettes over his gate onto the cars parked out back. 

Had to tell him to go away this weekend with profanity because polite requests fall short with him for some reason... Other than him all the neighbours are polite enough, some are just different to whom I’d socialise with


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Had the usual "you'll wish the paint off that" and "do mine next?" type comments...but have been here long enough that most neighbours now stop for a chat (it's quite social being outside as they walk dogs and drive past!)......

Have had a few neighbours stop and ask questions about certain products, and have rectified some marks on a few cars along the way, which always gets neighbourhood bonus points!

I enjoy it, same as I enjoy keeping my house /garden neat and tidy...benefits the development/estate in my opinion...and I also cut the communal space hedges and try and keep the weeds away ...even cut the neighbours grass when they are away on holiday!!!

Wouldn't worry at all about snarky comments...jealousy IMHO


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

My neighbours are great and have no issues at all. If their cars are parked next to mine, I'll give theirs a quick snow foam and pw off. Not exactly clean, but definately cleaner than before.

Quite a few have now started coming over for a quick chat and recommendations of products.

Had one neighbour who had been quoted £45 just to polish out some marks on his door. Needless to say 30 mins later he was a very happy bunny.


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

wayne451 said:


> Spending as much time as we do on our cars is abnormal.
> 
> Even I've got to draw the line at calling it a 'hobbie' though.
> 
> Put it this way, if you were in an interview and you were asked what your hobbies or interests outside of work are, would you say 'cleaning my car'? No as you'd look like a right trumpet. :lol:





> hobby, noun: an activity done regularly in one's leisure time for pleasure.


Arguably detailing is less so about the simple cleaning of a car and more experimenting, e.g. with different waxes, polishes, etc


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

RandomlySet said:


> Funny thing is, when I lived at the parents, I noticed a guy down the road detailing. We got chatting and became good mates and he'd often come help me detail customer's cars.
> 
> Here though, almost 7 years since buying the house, the guy across the road who regularly washes his car (semi well IMO) has never ever popped over. I always expect him to, but never does. The two next door neighbours either side of me know what I do. Hell, Dan has even admitted he'll wait until I'm washing my car before he starts his as he knows I'll more than likely help him :lol:
> 
> I've also noticed brand of products used by others on the estate that you would only buy if you was "into" detailing - so it seems to be getting more popular TBH.


I'm sure they all are watching you on YouTube and following your product reviews and that's where they get them from. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

wayne451 said:


> Spending as much time as we do on our cars is abnormal.
> 
> Even I've got to draw the line at calling it a 'hobbie' though.
> 
> Put it this way, if you were in an interview and you were asked what your hobbies or interests outside of work are, would you say 'cleaning my car'? No as you'd look like a right trumpet. :lol:


I don't see it as abnormal. For me, it's normal.

And while not exactly at an interview. Attending a series of counselling sessions, I was asked the same question. "What are your hobbies?"

And when you get countless comments from your clients "How do you keep your car so clean?" Then being 'abnormal' is all worth it


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

One of these comments reminded me of a "neighbour" (next street around the corner) who always walks by with his dogs. He's retired, and we always speak, as we are also dog owners.

Anyway, on one passing, (a few months ago) he asked what I was doing with the cameras, and that's when I explained. Then a week or two back I hear him mutter to his wife "he's filming again, showing people how to wash a car".

This weekend just gone, he stopped as he passed, just to tell me he'd been watching a guy on the internet who had a car "covered in oil inside and out and made it look like new". Then said "what do you go as on the internet".... 

I think the little curiosity he's shown over the years, and seeing me with the camera most weekends for the past 18 months has finally hooked him :lol:


----------



## MattyMatt (Mar 21, 2014)

Bristle Hound said:


> After detailing our new X3 over the weekend one of my neighbours appears (I just knew he would lol)
> He said - "why waste all that time cleaning your new car like that. Why don't you just go to the local hand car wash like I do. Car clean in 1/2 an hour"
> 
> Sometimes just sometimes I've got to say something lol
> ...


I had the opposite experience with my neighbour.. I work in the auto industry and "know about cars" so he asks my advice sometimes about things. He used to take his new ish red gold to the local hand wash (who are actually pretty good to be fair).. He was asking me about the corrosion on the brake disks and the dulling of the paint... Got him to look closer at the swirl marks and explained that it is just an inevitable result of contact washing in a rush..

Fast forward to today, and i am asking his advice 

His car is a lovely deep glossy red.. and his garage looks like an overflow storage for cleanyourcar.com!


----------



## Pt59 (Jul 6, 2016)

Don’t get comments during the cleaning process as I use Optimum rinseless wash behind my closed carport door, (too much hot sun and too little spare water make this a perfect product.) but had some great compliments from people about how fantastic mine and my wife’s cars look, especially when people ask if my Jeep is brand new and I tell them it’s 8yrs old and has 160,000klms on the clock.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

virgiltracey said:


> I find snow foam to be the biggest conversation starter, most people aren;t used to seeing a car change colour from black to white that quickly!


Try using coloured snow foam, the green and purple I have always draws a crowd..lol


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Peteo48 said:


> One thing that does fascinate me is how few people you see washing their cars these days. Even those that do are still very much in the sponge and chamois mindset. You see the odd container of Zipwax. Even rarer is to see anybody polishing/waxing their cars and I have never, ever, seen anybody using a clay bar.
> 
> Then you go to the local Halfords and, to be fair, it's very well stocked so who's buying this stuff (apart from me)?


That's because most cars are on PCP. When I bought our current car, I was asked if I wanted PCP. I said no, I then asked how much of their sales was PCP. The answer floored me. 94%!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Try using coloured snow foam, the green and purple I have always draws a crowd..lol


Oh I can see the appeal on a white / light coloured car of these


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

My old neighbour used to say “it won’t grow if you keep on watering it” I was glad when he moved.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

ridders66 said:


> That's because most cars are on PCP. When I bought our current car, I was asked if I wanted PCP. I said no, I then asked how much of their sales was PCP. The answer floored me. 94%!


I cannot bring myself to do it. I sometimes wish I could as I could be driving about in some very nice performance metal but knowing it is not mine and paying for it monthly, it's never going to happen. I shall keep saving and buy mine cash (not that I spend loads, lol) as I always have, whatever I choose.


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Locals up my road already think i'm crackpot with all my 'cleaning'. One in particular.

Last year i had an insect that had gotten into the headlight: so rigged up a suitable end for; and took the hoover outside. Lo and behold as i'm "hoovering underneath the bonnet" trying to remove errant insect: said neighbour drives past rolling their eyes and shaking their head as they go.....


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

sevenfourate said:


> Locals up my road already think i'm crackpot with all my 'cleaning'. One in particular.
> 
> Last year i had an insect that had gotten into the headlight: so rigged up a suitable end for; and took the hoover outside. Lo and behold as i'm "hoovering underneath the bonnet" trying to remove errant insect: said neighbour drives past rolling their eyes and shaking their head as they go.....


:lol: Next time you see him coming you should start hoovering the inside of you your exhaust


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

cooter k said:


> Next time you see him coming you should start hoovering the inside of you your exhaust




Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Off topic, but this whole PCH/PCP mentality about it not being "yours". I don't get that logic. Sure, I kinda used to think like that years ago (probably a little envious TBH). But then my mate said it best - "your house isn't yours, it's the bank's. Yet you still clean it, have a new bathroom fitted" etc.... You get the idea.

My Leon was PCH for 2 years, and I knew it was going to go back. The Suzuki was on a 4 year PCP (sold to the dragon-in-law after years) My Pulsar is on a 4 year PCP, but I know it'll go before the 3 year mark. I still look after them as though I purchased them outright.

In fact, I know a few people who won't "do" PCP/PCH yet will happily take a loan for a car and pay that back on the monthly....

End of the day, all different ways to finanace the same product. And owned outright or not, still something you'll have for a decent amount of time and will no doubt swap at some point for a better/newer/different model. So why not look after it?


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

RandomlySet said:


> End of the day, all different ways to finance the same product. And owned outright or not, still something you'll have for a decent amount of time and will no doubt swap at some point for a better/newer/different model. So why not look after it?


Totally agree. I wanted an electric car (cheap tax, running etc) for work but I sure as sugar wasn't gonna be buying one. The way things are going it'll be majorly old-hat by the end of the 4 year lease. Let someone else have it at the end and move on. I can see the same logic buying diesel too - pretty soon if you are seen in a diesel they'll have the pitch forks out!


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

RandomlySet said:


> Off topic, but this whole PCH/PCP mentality about it not being "yours". I don't get that logic. Sure, I kinda used to think like that years ago (probably a little envious TBH). But then my mate said it best - "your house isn't yours, it's the bank's. Yet you still clean it, have a new bathroom fitted" etc.... You get the idea.
> 
> My Leon was PCH for 2 years, and I knew it was going to go back. The Suzuki was on a 4 year PCP (sold to the dragon-in-law after years) My Pulsar is on a 4 year PCP, but I know it'll go before the 3 year mark. I still look after them as though I purchased them outright.
> 
> ...


The same applies if its company cars via your employer. I know a few guys that have company cars and treat them as their own purchase.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Yep, the majority of people won't keep a car forever however it's funded, so on that basis logic would say it isn't worth looking after any car!


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Gotta keep it it good order mucker or they'll nail your wallet when you hand it back. Similarly, if you sell it on you'll get more if it looks a minter.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Said it for years, (and although we as "car people" know it), cars will soon be like mobile phones. You have a budget and term in mind, and just pick the make and model you want.

There will always still be the second hand market, just like refurbished or pre-owned mobile phones.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

RandomlySet said:


> Said it for years, (and although we as "car people" know it), cars will soon be like mobile phones. You have a budget and term in mind, and just pick the make and model you want.
> 
> There will always still be the second hand market, just like refurbished or pre-owned mobile phones.


And to continue that analogy, have you noticed how little people look after their phones?! Again, they pay a monthly for them so somehow don't see their actual value when they are actually paying a lot.

I commute on a train and work in an office so it's not unusual to see people drop their phones. It amazes me how often I see someone drop their phone on concrete and just put it in their pocket without checking it's OK. That phone that might have cost £500-£1000!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

RandomlySet said:


> Off topic, but this whole PCH/PCP mentality about it not being "yours". I don't get that logic. Sure, I kinda used to think like that years ago (probably a little envious TBH). But then my mate said it best - "your house isn't yours, it's the bank's. Yet you still clean it, have a new bathroom fitted" etc.... You get the idea.
> 
> My Leon was PCH for 2 years, and I knew it was going to go back. The Suzuki was on a 4 year PCP (sold to the dragon-in-law after years) My Pulsar is on a 4 year PCP, but I know it'll go before the 3 year mark. I still look after them as though I purchased them outright.
> 
> ...


I think if you're going to buy and keep the car at the end of the term / agreement then agree with you. I think, my thoughts anyway, are the comments about it not "being yours" is you are in essence 'renting' the car (if you hand it back and walk away at the end of them).

Now with regards to detailing / cleaning etc, makes absolutely no difference to me, however that car was on my drive, I'd still look after it the same...


----------



## soren40 (Apr 28, 2019)

Never had a lease car or whatever they are called these days and never will. I just don't like the concept of it not being mine. I own my house and I own my car so both get cleaned haha, lucky position to be in I know, but personally I just cannot accept that I would be paying all this money out and not having anything to show for it at the end of whatever terms people use. I don't mind my car depreciating but I just like the idea of the car being mine and I can do as many miles as I want and I can sell it when I want. Pro's and cons for both sides but I do know that lots of lads at work have lease cars and they don't look after them as if they owned them. One lad just got rid of his golf R which he cleaned regularly, now his leased merc just doesn't get touched and all I get is, don't care not mine!!!! Another reason I want my own car, I love cleaning them haha


----------



## Daz72 (Mar 17, 2018)

My car, yes my car, even though it's on a pcp is looked after I take great pride in looking after it even though in 3yrs time I will hand it back, but I get a great deal of satisfaction from the comments i receive from people and even the garage when it goes for service about how well its looked after.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

This thread has taken an interesting turn - I'm conscious that I don't want to derail it further but as we seem to have moved offline somewhat, I'm interested in thoughts on this.
I lease a car through my company and it works for me. I look after the car and it'll be handed back after 4 years shiny as a new pin. As 4 out of 5 new cars these days are on some sort of lease deal I am interested in the 20% that don't do this. If this is you, is that because you really can't get your head around the 'ownership' thing; is it because you don't want the risk or is it because you are factoring in paying for the instant depreciation of 'any' new vehicle, whether leased or new purchase? I'm not judging here, just curious.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

soren40 said:


> Never had a lease car or whatever they are called these days and never will. I just don't like the concept of it not being mine. I own my house and I own my car so both get cleaned haha, lucky position to be in I know, but personally I just cannot accept that I would be paying all this money out and not having anything to show for it at the end of whatever terms people use. I don't mind my car depreciating but I just like the idea of the car being mine and I can do as many miles as I want and I can sell it when I want. Pro's and cons for both sides but I do know that lots of lads at work have lease cars and they don't look after them as if they owned them. One lad just got rid of his golf R which he cleaned regularly, now his leased merc just doesn't get touched and all I get is, don't care not mine!!!! Another reason I want my own car, I love cleaning them haha


I am similar myself, I don't get it, but if others do it then so be it, each to their own. If I am paying out, I want an asset at the end of the purchase, however it is paid for (Cash or HP) .It doesn't bother me if this is how other do so, as I assume they have assessed the financials and do what works for them... plus is eff all to do with me. I liken it to a house that you rent in some ways. Its never yours unless you agree to buy it.



GeeWhizRS said:


> This thread has taken an interesting turn - I'm conscious that I don't want to derail it further but as we seem to have moved offline somewhat, I'm interested in thoughts on this.
> I lease a car through my company and it works for me. I look after the car and it'll be handed back after 4 years shiny as a new pin. As 4 out of 5 new cars these days are on some sort of lease deal I am interested in the 20% that don't do this. If this is you, is that because you really can't get your head around the 'ownership' thing; is it because you don't want the risk or is it because you are factoring in paying for the instant depreciation of 'any' new vehicle, whether leased or new purchase? I'm not judging here, just curious.


For me, I own outright. However, I pay myself back..if that makes sense, I always have a fund there? I receive a decent car allowance every month that pays me back. So my circumstances are slightly different. I've worked my way up to the 5 series I have at the moment, I'm 40 and only owned 10 cars so far (I don't consider that extreme). It was 5 months old when I bought it (so someone else took the initial hit) and will be replaced when 4-5 years old, or longer. Just when the correct deal & car turns up. 
I don't like the fact, I am paying £x outta my hard earned to a deal to then Tax, Insure and service (plus tyres & wear and tear parts) a car that is never going to be mine. That's just my mind set and personal feelings on the matter that doesn't work for me.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

GeeWhizRS said:


> This thread has taken an interesting turn - I'm conscious that I don't want to derail it further but as we seem to have moved offline somewhat, I'm interested in thoughts on this.
> I lease a car through my company and it works for me. I look after the car and it'll be handed back after 4 years shiny as a new pin. As 4 out of 5 new cars these days are on some sort of lease deal I am interested in the 20% that don't do this. If this is you, is that because you really can't get your head around the 'ownership' thing; is it because you don't want the risk or is it because you are factoring in paying for the instant depreciation of 'any' new vehicle, whether leased or new purchase? I'm not judging here, just curious.


I'm one that owns my car. All cars I buy used(under yr old, less than 20k miles). Depreciation is reason I won't buy new. Keep cars approx 5 yrs. Always pay chunky deposit+part ex(never much due to miles I do 20k+ a year). Use bank loan to cover remaining finance over as short a period as I feel comfortable with. Not a fan of pcp/lease etc as the car wouldn't be mine and would cost a lot lot more per month especially with excess mileage added. Wife did a Pcp thing with one years ago when they were newish. Sadly I have to say we were talked into it/misold it at the time. Unusual for me as I'm very savvy when it comes to anything costing money!
I'm the same with property too though, never saw point in renting.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

washingitagain said:


> And to continue that analogy, have you noticed how little people look after their phones?! Again, they pay a monthly for them so somehow don't see their actual value when they are actually paying a lot.
> 
> I commute on a train and work in an office so it's not unusual to see people drop their phones. It amazes me how often I see someone drop their phone on concrete and just put it in their pocket without checking it's OK. That phone that might have cost £500-£1000!


I see at least 4 or5 clients a week with mobiles that have cracked/smashed screens. Some are really bad and virtually unusable. I ask them about getting new screens and most common reply is "it'll cost for that" followed by "I'll only break it again" 
1-You have a phone costing a several hundred pounds/a grand but can't afford a new screen!!
2-Why not be more careful with it? You wouldn't pay that for a tv and be happy if it got screen broken.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

seems to me that there are two different things running here

1. how to purchase - cash versus PCP/lease. I am doing both - depends on the deal and the particular vehicle. If you like to change every 3yrs for a next best thing that is shiny....PCP /lease is good (at the right deal). if you are a keeper, then outight is the way.

2. How you look after the car - and as othes have said, doesnt matter to me if its mine, PCP or even a temporary hire car....i look after things. Always have. Always will.


----------



## JimLethbridge (Feb 5, 2019)

So back on the neighbours theme.

My elderly neighbour (in his late 80's) still doesn't understand snow foam no matter how many times i explain that it'l like a thick shampoo that sprays all over and softens the dirt.

he frequently tells me i'm wasting my time and there's nothing a sponge and elbow grease won't shift....

cue eye roll.


----------

